# female with pollen sacs?



## maineharvest (Apr 21, 2008)

I allways thought that hermies produced seeds and not pollen sacs.  Am I wrong?  I have a female Shnazzleberry that is about three weeks into flower and I noticed yesterday that there was four pollen sacs on her.  One of them opened up and released the pollen in my closet.  I didnt know what it was at first and when I touched it a little cloud of yellow pollen went right into the middle of my closet.  I pulled three other sacs off different branches but they were still closed.

Are these pollen sacs or am I crazy?  I threw the pollen sacs in the trash so I dont have any pics but these two pics are the plant.


----------



## annscrib (Apr 21, 2008)

a hemi is a male and female so yes if there are sacs then its a hemi,,,, if you could get a close pic then we all could tell you more


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 21, 2008)

I ripped them completly off so you cant even tell that they were there.  It looks like a normal female plant now.  Im praying this doesnt ruin my whole grow.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 21, 2008)

You ripped them off for now but they will be back in greater numbers. In my opinion you grow is pretty much ruined. Even if you get some weed it will be seedy as hell.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you do the sac ripping with other plants in the room? You might be in a bit of trouble. Pollen is potent and it doesn't take much. If this ever happens again and you suspect a sac get a mister bottle fill with water and spray the plant down then move to a seperate area and take care of it. Water keeps the pollen from spreading. Also change your clothes before going back in the "safe" room. I'm not kidding either pollen gets around.

Edit:
Also IMO and many will disagree with me but the seeds are no good. If it's an actual genetic hermie, not a stress related hermie, the hermie gene is in the seeds.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep. That's a hermie you have there. That's too bad to hear. I would say just finish it out and try again. I wouldn't trash it if it was your only plant or plants. Do you have any light leaks or anything like that? That will cause hermies. Just my thoughts. I wish you the best of luck. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 22, 2008)

it hermied from the light schedule getting messed up a few times.  Thats what happens every time I ask someone to help me with my lights when Im not home.     I spayed my whole closet down with water and did the sac removal in a seperate room.  I think Im screwed though.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Gotta be careful with the lights during flowering. Don't trust people to mess with them. Do it yourself. I would just finish them out and start again. You will have some product but it will have some seeds. Better luck next time my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 22, 2008)

To bad but don't get too upset about it, how far along were the plants?


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> it hermied from the light schedule getting messed up a few times.  Thats what happens every time I ask someone to help me with my lights when Im not home.     I spayed my whole closet down with water and did the sac removal in a seperate room.  I think Im screwed though.


  Sorry to hear . Watch it "close", check IT daily for more staminate flowers. Or remove it from your other ladies completly if you can. Another 5-6 weeks is a looong time.
  There are different 'degrees' of hermaphradism. If your lucky, you may have one that only produced those few stamin. 
  You did right misting with water, though it may well have been to little, too late. Water will neutralize pollen if administered soon enough. 
   "A stitch in time..." comes to mind. Timers are "cheap".


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 22, 2008)

as you said when you touched it yellow pollen flew into your room every little spec of pollen is a possible seed so the chance you let the pollen hit the other plants is very high it takes about 4-4-1/2 weeks for most seeds to develop so depening on how far u are threw flower if you only have say 2 weeks left keep an eye on them for more sacks pullem away from other plants and with luck you might only have a few small white seed sometimes to tiny to notice


----------



## snuggles (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey it happens, it's happened to me more than once and what can you do? Like Hick said a timer helps tons so does someone that can stare at their plants all day looking for hermies...most of us have real lives so it's gonna happen.


----------



## Cole (Apr 22, 2008)

Dont start over. When I got confirmed that my little girl was hermie I put her outside...every week I come back and she's grown 3-4 inches.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I allways thought that hermies produced seeds and not pollen sacs.  Am I wrong?  I have a female Shnazzleberry that is about three weeks into flower and I noticed yesterday that there was four pollen sacs on her.  One of them opened up and released the pollen in my closet.  I didnt know what it was at first and when I touched it a little cloud of yellow pollen went right into the middle of my closet.  I pulled three other sacs off different branches but they were still closed.
> 
> Are these pollen sacs or am I crazy?  I threw the pollen sacs in the trash so I dont have any pics but these two pics are the plant.



Hermies are, by definition, female plants with male flowers.  Although most of the time this produces seeds, it doesn't 100% of the time.  Sometimes the pollen is "sterile".  Sometimes the female flowers are too far developed to produce seeds.

The only time I have ever had a hermie is when I was fairly new to growing.  I grew some bagseeds that someone gave me from some killer stuff.  I have since come to realize that there is a distinct likelyhood that bagseed from killer bud can be the product of a hermie plant and consequently, the offspring can and often is hermie.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 22, 2008)

ahh thats unlucky man, but yea keep an eye on it and if you see any new sacks try and get some pics to confirm. This thread was an interesting read


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont need confirmation that they are pollen sacs.  It cant get any more obvious.  She is around three weeks flower right now so I still have a long ways to go.  I would put her outside but she would go back into veg and Im sure that would really piss her off even more.  Im just going to try picking at her a few times a week and if it gets to be too much than I will have to kill her.  Does anyone know how long it takes a pollen sac to form and mature?


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

The bad thing about that, is as time progresses, they staminate will be harder and harder to spot. As the calyx'a develop and swell, the staminate flowers appear more like a tiny 'banana' inset in the calyx's.:ignore:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 22, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I dont need confirmation that they are pollen sacs.  It cant get any more obvious.



Ok sorry was only trying to help. I also thought that pictures may help others in the same situation. And I do believe you _were_ asking the question.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry about that.  didnt mean to be an ***.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> sorry about that.  didnt mean to be an ***.



LOL--those hermies can certainly put us in a bad mood can't they?


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

You have a good chance of being fine with just removing the male parts.  The only problem you have is that they were in their flowering stage, which gives you a good chance of getting seeds.  At least you'll have seeds for the next grow.  Hah.  If things get two bad, I'd say clone it and watch carefully for new hermies the second time around.  Good luck and if you have any questions I would be more than happy to answer them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

Hermies procreate hermies.. "please" don't use/swap or gift seed from hermie plants or seeds formed from hermie pollen.


----------

